# Pets



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

So, has anyone in this forum been denied entry to Mexico because a dog or cat did not meet this requirement (or do you know someone)?

"Your pet must enter Mexico on a conveyor, container, or other Kennel, clean, no bed and toys, without attachments or accessories otherwise it will be removed by the official staff for destruction. This conveyor will receive preventive treatment by spraying by staff SAGARPA - SENASICA."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes by plane no by car obviously. Never hear a dog was destroyed but I have heard from people who had problems with customs and it cost them time and money to have their pet released from the GDL airport.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

When I took my small dog in through the Mexico City airport, she was in a soft kennel carrier with what I think would be considered "attachments" - a carrying strap, a little water/food bowl, and a soft removable floor cushion. It was not confiscated, destroyed or sprayed. That was in March 2014.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

I was a bit confused by the regulation, which doesn't differentiate between arriving to Mexico by plane or automobile. Our dog has been to Mexico before, in a car, and with just his shot records readily available. We have also been stranded at the border for several days 20+ years ago due to changes in regulations, and would like to avoid any misunderstandings.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

DL - is your question / concern about bringing a pet in through the airport, or by car?

The process you cited sounds more like coming through customs from airlines travel. In driving through the border, I've only had to show current immunizations certified by a veterinarian within 30 days of entry. Never had a problem returning NOB with the same documentation, even though we were in Mexico for more than 30 days after the vet examination. Also, there were no requirements for a container or kennel - we only took them on their leashes. If you already have one that you use, then all the better.

It's been a few years since we took our dog(s) with us, so you should check the current regulations for doing so by car.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

I inquired about pet regulations in an email to the consulate in Atlanta and received the attached regulation.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't think the attachment was processed. Oh...we're driving.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

It looks like the translation is imprecise. The English part of the official government site makes more sense, as they're talking about destroying items, not pets:
If traveling with your dog or cat
"2. Your pet must enter inside of a clean, bedless carrier or container, without implements or accessories. If these are found, the items will be removed and destroyed. The carrier or container will receive a preventive spray treatment by official personnel from SAGARPA-SENASICA."
I brought two cats with me when I moved here from Cairo in 2007, but we obviously entered by plane. The entry procedure went pretty much as described except that the deworming requirement is more recent.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We come and go thru Laredo every 3 months and have been for about 5 years, with 2 East Texas cats riding inside. Never have we been asked for any papers for the cats, either side. They usually hide around a lot of people, but once in a while they like to look out the window. Never a problem, yet.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

derek.larson said:


> So, has anyone in this forum been denied entry to Mexico because a dog or cat did not meet this requirement (or do you know someone)?
> 
> "Your pet must enter Mexico on a conveyor, container, or other Kennel, clean, no bed and toys, without attachments or accessories otherwise it will be removed by the official staff for destruction. This conveyor will receive preventive treatment by spraying by staff SAGARPA - SENASICA."


I have a service dog, so maybe I got somewhat special treatment, but, arriving at the PV airport, I had no problems. They even suggested that I take him into the bathroom & have him pee on the floor (he refused) while they processed all of the paperwork.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

A friend of mine was transporting a parrot that belonged to his mother who had passed away within Mexico. Stopped at a checkpoint a policeman heard "Que paso?" From the box that the bird was in. A debate ensued but the man said obviously the bird was a local bird as it spoke Spanish.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> A friend of mine was transporting a parrot that belonged to his mother who had passed away within Mexico. Stopped at a checkpoint a policeman heard "Que paso?" From the box that the bird was in. A debate ensued but the man said obviously the bird was a local bird as it spoke Spanish.


Too funny!! :lol:


----------



## MK Cz (Dec 21, 2015)

My wife and I traveled from Atlanta to Mexico City on American Airlines last March 2015 w/ 1 small dog in a soft crate, w/o any problems. Had a connecting flight to Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca on Interjet where our dog flew free, again no problem. Our return flight from Mxico City to Atlanta (American Airlines) Nov. 2015 w/ 2 (new rescue) small dogs in a soft crate under our seats and in our laps. Never a problem! our dogs weigh 14 lbs and 4 lbs. We did have all necessary paper work coming and going, however when entering US Customs they moved us forward quickly and never asked for our paperwork, we asked them if they needed to see it and they said no!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

MK Cz said:


> My wife and I traveled from Atlanta to Mexico City on American Airlines last March 2015 w/ 1 small dog in a soft crate, w/o any problems. Had a connecting flight to Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca on Interjet where our dog flew free, again no problem. Our return flight from Mxico City to Atlanta (American Airlines) Nov. 2015 w/ 2 (new rescue) small dogs in a soft crate under our seats and in our laps. Never a problem! our dogs weigh 14 lbs and 4 lbs. We did have all necessary paper work coming and going, however when entering US Customs they moved us forward quickly and never asked for our paperwork, we asked them if they needed to see it and they said no!


I am told they will move you forward quickly in the US because they have had so many complaints from others in line that have allergies and those people who do not like to be around animals. So, if you want to get through quickly, bring an animal. My wife was bitten by a dog when she was little, and to this day is in deadly fear whenever she see a dog.


----------



## MK Cz (Dec 21, 2015)

we're heading back first of the year. Trying to decide whether to fly or drive? We'll be taking our two little dogs and really don't expect any problem either way. Our little shaggy 4 pounder (Lolita) would ease your wife's fears! As well (Luna) charms everyone she meets! Adores people, especially children looks like a little fox


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MK Cz said:


> we're heading back first of the year. Trying to decide whether to fly or drive? We'll be taking our two little dogs and really don't expect any problem either way. Our little shaggy 4 pounder (Lolita) would ease your wife's fears! As well (Luna) charms everyone she meets! Adores people, especially children looks like a little fox


Do they bark?


----------



## MK Cz (Dec 21, 2015)

My biggest fear before getting a small dog was getting a yapper! Thankfully she didn't bark for a year and a half! I think it's a learned trait! Today they bark, but really only when necessary, the way it should be.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

MK Cz said:


> My biggest fear before getting a small dog was getting a yapper! Thankfully she didn't bark for a year and a half! I think it's a learned trait! Today they bark, but really only when necessary, the way it should be.


Our little 6 pound Mexican mini-mutt is the same. Generally she only barks if there are raccoons getting into our garbage (she considers herself the self-appointed anti-raccoon vigilante and takes her role very seriously, planting herself at the sliding door at dusk to watch for those masked furry foragers). One morning about 6 a.m. she went ballistic. Still in bed, I said something was wrong, because it was much more aggressive than her usual bark. My husband sleepily said it was just the raccoons. Turned out it was an intruder who got in through a basement window. When he came up to the first floor he had quite the surprise as our little guard dog went for his ankles - he immediately scurried out the back door, leaving behind all the electronics sitting in plain sight. Police said it was the same guy responsible for several other early morning break-ins in the neighbourhood (in Toronto), where he targeted electronics as his booty of choice. _ Quién la mira... _ Small but mighty!


----------

